# Cutting for summer



## jhawkin1 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have not posted on here for a good 5-6 months, because quite honestly, Ironmagazineforums.com has gotten me into the best shape of my life at the age of 25- so I didn't rely so much on it the past few months.  

I have been cutting (and maintenance) since January.  I lost about 10 pounds of fat and very little lean muscle tissue, which brought me down to 151 pounds at 5 foot 7 inches.  I was extremely cut from a combination of lifting heavy 4-5 times a week, and eating very healthy.

I am now on my spring break trip in Mexico and have been eating like shit, and have taken the week off from exercising to give my mind and muscles a rest.  I am to the point now where I am very irritable because I see a slight change in my appearance- probably from all the crap I've consumed, including many alcoholic beverages.  This motivates me to, when I get back home, get my diet plan set up for when I get back so here it goes.


Breakfast:  one glass water when I wake up.
- EAS whey protein
- 2 pieces of whole wheat bread with nat. peanut butter.

Snack
- Almonds
- bottled water (15 minutes after consuming almonds).

Lunch
- Chicken breast
- 1-2 table spoons of nat. peanut butter
- green salad
-bottled water (20 minutes after eating lunch).

Snack
- Almonds/peanut butter
- bottled water (15 minutes after eating)

Dinner
- Turkey breast/chicken breast
- Spinach salad.
- brown rice

Snack
- EAS whey protein (20g protein, 3g carbs, 170 Calories)
- almonds

Suppl
1.  Daily vitamin
2.  Fish oil- 2grams daily
3.  Baby asprin (heart health).


I know what my body reacts to, what holds my appetite down and so that I have enough protein to maintain the majority of my muscle mass.  

Let me know what you guys think.

I credit most of all my success to Built's cutting diet back about a year ago, emphasizing fats instead of carbs to hold me over when I was not exercising.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 24, 2010)

Well don't trip too bad cause after you get back on track you will not look any different. Your weight does not fluctuate that much. I mean all you can do is get back on the wagon and hit it hard and get your diet crisp. judging by your diet your gettin all the valuable nutrients. Just reduce calories if you think its not working. You probably no more about the whole cutting thing anyways so I'll wait till my posse shows up to assist you further


----------



## jhawkin1 (Mar 24, 2010)

ceazur said:


> Well don't trip too bad cause after you get back on track you will not look any different. Your weight does not fluctuate that much. I mean all you can do is get back on the wagon and hit it hard and get your diet crisp. judging by your diet your gettin all the valuable nutrients. Just reduce calories if you think its not working. You probably no more about the whole cutting thing anyways so I'll wait till my posse shows up to assist you further




Thanks for the reply.  Would that be the queen of all Diet and Nutrition Advice A.k.A Built???


----------



## ceazur (Mar 24, 2010)

Between Built, m11, ALSVOB, and a few others i just summarized what I think they would say. Take it for what its worth. Im a 20 year old male so that puts me lower on the totem pole then you. BUt i think thats pretty firm advice


----------



## jhawkin1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, Built pretty much knows what she's talking about.  Haven't talked with her in a while, but I figured I put my diet into place before the fact so that I'm ready to go to work on Sunday when I get back to the States.


----------



## T_man (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, you know what worked for you, so just do it again really mate 

Good luck


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 24, 2010)

im with you summer is here i need some tips on my cut too


----------



## jhawkin1 (Mar 25, 2010)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> im with you summer is here i need some tips on my cut too



post your diet on here and you will get your help for sure!


----------



## CG (Mar 26, 2010)

1. God bless ya for having the sack to go to mexico these days lol. 2 the diet and workout seem to be pretty on point. If you need to cut cals, look into protein powder for the am instead of the pre mixed drinks, you have more options about what you can add, and I know dymatize elite whey tastes great, has 22g of protein and only 112 cals per serv (its my protein of choice) also, don't be afraid to switch dinner for fish (I like it all, but the kinda fish is up to you) and switching the spinach for steamed asparagus. Also, hardboiled eggs and canned tuna are great tasty sources of protein for not TOO many carbs. Good luck and have fun brother


----------



## Jerin008 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey guys  i need some help to. I'm a college athlete and i got the bulking, now its time to cut down and get the 6 pack and cut arms. But my diet is terrible. 
JHawkin, im going to try this diet out you posted but i dont like chicken breast so instead of that is it okay to eat a tuna sandwich with 100% whole wheat? and everything else looks great


----------



## jhawkin1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Jerin008 said:


> Hey guys  i need some help to. I'm a college athlete and i got the bulking, now its time to cut down and get the 6 pack and cut arms. But my diet is terrible.
> JHawkin, im going to try this diet out you posted but i dont like chicken breast so instead of that is it okay to eat a tuna sandwich with 100% whole wheat? and everything else looks great



Yes, that would be perfect.  Main thing is you are constantly eating smaller meals, and your overall calories are below your maintenance level.  6 pac comes with a healthy diet.


----------



## nd2bhge (Mar 29, 2010)

jerin not to neg but i hope you are the same weight and bf as jhawk.. what works for him may not work for you. if you post some stats im sure you will get some good feedback


----------



## Jerin008 (Mar 29, 2010)

6'2  240  and my bf is 11.7%  i want to get down to like 225 230...and yeah i understood what you were talking about



nd2bhge said:


> jerin not to neg but i hope you are the same weight and bf as jhawk.. what works for him may not work for you. if you post some stats im sure you will get some good feedback


----------

